# la notice linux ......



## emeyaenko (9 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir,

Je cherches a partitionner mon disque en 3 afin d installer linux pour voir comment ça fonctionne......

J ai installer boot camp mais pour l instant je n ai pas installer windows ça me soule de leur filer de la tunes et non itunes :rateau: 

Est ce que quelqu un peut faire une notice rapide d' install de linux  ?

Merci


----------



## ntx (9 Juin 2006)

Tu vas dans "Applications/Utilitaires", tu ouvres le programme "Terminal", et pouf tu es sous UNIX    
Pour installer des applications Linux, utilise "fink" ou "Darwin Port".  
Besoin d'autre chose ? :rateau:


----------



## Dramis (9 Juin 2006)

Sur google, il y a la méthode pour installer kde.


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Juin 2006)

Bonjour

Si c'est seulement pour "voir comment ça fonctionne", tu peux peut-être te contenter d'une version "live" de Linux, bootable à partir d'un CD, et qui ne nécessite pas d'installation sur le disque dur.

Tu peux en trouver quelques-unes par ici par exemple.


----------



## tatouille (9 Juin 2006)

emeyaenko a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je cherches a partitionner mon disque en 3 afin d installer linux pour voir comment ça fonctionne......
> 
> ...


linux ne boot pas encore sur macIntel
l'imlementation du standard ACPI de Linux ,
doit être modifié pour ce matériel

sinon va par ici http://maconmac.bastix.net/


----------



## tatouille (9 Juin 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas dans "Applications/Utilitaires", tu ouvres le programme "Terminal", et pouf tu es sous UNIX
> Pour installer des applications Linux, utilise "fink" ou "Darwin Port".
> Besoin d'autre chose ? :rateau:


j'ai besoin de linux et j'ai un linux (je dev pour linux too)

j'attends aussi les premieres versions bootable (premier diff en cvs)
pour faire un dual boot osx/linux


----------



## ntx (9 Juin 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> j'ai besoin de linux et j'ai un linux (je dev pour linux too)


 Donc effectivement toi tu as besoin d'autre chose  Mais est-ce la cas de notre ami emeyaenko ?


----------



## Yannoux (12 Juin 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Si c'est seulement pour "voir comment ça fonctionne", tu peux peut-être te contenter d'une version "live" de Linux, bootable à partir d'un CD, et qui ne nécessite pas d'installation sur le disque dur.
> 
> Tu peux en trouver quelques-unes par ici par exemple.



Je comprends a present d'ou venait ce Ubuntu que je voyais sur des screenshots ! 
Je suis donc en train de le DL en LiveCD pour "voir" le fonctionement de cet OS (qui d'apres leur philosophie du Libre et accessible par TOUS) a l'air d'etre pas mal. 

Par contre je vois que beaucoup pose la question de son utilite, et ben je pense que sont utilite est la meme que tout les autres OS avec une ENORME DIFFERENCE : LIBRE !


----------



## ntx (12 Juin 2006)

Yannoux a dit:
			
		

> J
> Par contre je vois que beaucoup pose la question de son utilite, et ben je pense que sont utilite est la meme que tout les autres OS avec une ENORME DIFFERENCE : LIBRE !


Non, la question est : quelle est son utilité sur un Mac ? Car ce qu'Apple apporte est une parfaite adéquation entre le matériel et le système d'exploitation. Je ne vois pas bien l'intéret d'installer Linux sur un Mac, qui a de tout manière Mac OSX livré en en standard et qui propose donc déjà toutes les fonctionalités d'un UNIX.
Par contre sur un PC, si on ne veux pas payer sa dîlme à M$ et si on veux avoir un UNIX, là oui cela a un intéret.


----------



## tatouille (12 Juin 2006)

c'était bien sur vieux ppc d'avoir un linux puis de faire tourner mac-on-linux
tu pouvais faire tourner toshop et flash

maintenant avoir un linux sur macIntel ça sert pour certains

ça permet aussi à ceux qui veulent apprendre un autre type d'os de le faire
tourner sur la même machine 

j'ai trois machines à la maison ( et encore j'ai réduit le bordelo )
et ça ne plait pas à tout le monde ... pas mal de bordel
avoir de la place ...

ça sert aussi pour les devs avoir un portable avec plusieur OS en boot
c'est pratique pour bosser ( freebsd-cvs boot sur macIntel )


----------

